# simulate WAN with Dummynet



## RiK (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey everybody,i'm RiK,i'm comin' from Madagascar,i'm not really good in english so sorry for the faults!
Em,i'm a student in computer science and now,i make some experiences,like simulate WAN network,i use dummynet with ipfw2 on FreeBSD 7.0(i know there's the recent 7.2 but it's not my priority for the moment),so i just need to know the differents network connection types and their characteristics,such as packet loss,bandwidth,i've already looked for it on google but i've found nothing really interesting,so i hope someone can give some details about that!
In fact i work on "Database comportment",but first i have to make a simulation!
Regards!
RiK


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ipfw&sektion=8#TRAFFIC_SHAPER_(DUMMYNET)_CONFIGURATION


----------

